# I tried IronAll transfer paper 1st time today



## Katrena (Feb 20, 2007)

I am fairly new to the tee shirt transfer business. I purchased some Ironall and got it today so I decided to make up a few tee shirts and see how well I like it.
I have to say I love it. Pressed on great, washed well and looks very nice.

Katrena


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Did you take any photos of your shirts that you could share?


----------



## Katrena (Feb 20, 2007)

I did but not sure how to post them to the forum


----------



## haile28 (Feb 28, 2007)

What is IronAll


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Katrena said:


> I did but not sure how to post them to the forum


Try this thread for instructions:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/forum-information/t11206.html


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

haile28 said:


> What is IronAll


It's a (popular) type of transfer paper used for light fabrics.


----------



## Katrena (Feb 20, 2007)

Here's the 2 transfers I made the other day for the 1st time with the IronAll transfer paper. The designs where straight on the shirt but dont look it in the pics.

Katrena


----------



## gmille39 (Oct 18, 2006)

I used Ironall in the past and switched to transjet II when Ironall became scarce farely recently. The old formula had some issues with flaking but overall i loved it. I received an email stating it was back in stock, the flaking was gone and so on. I decided to go back and try it again because I figured it must be better. I was wrong. I had to check the instruction sheet to make sure it was Ironall. Besides the flaking, the paper now curly when you put it on the preheated shirt. After printing and letting it set for awhile, the coating with the printing on it actually peels away from the paper if it gets curled a little while cutting. It also leaves a more visible trim outline. I ordered three packs of transjet for $50.00 less than 3 packs of Ironall would cost. 
If it's working for you, that's great. It used to work for me. I shipped 250 items last month and don't have time for redo's. If anyone is thinking of using the new Ironall, I would ask for a sample pack and try a few sheets before committing to more.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Katrena said:


> Here's the 2 transfers I made the other day for the 1st time with the IronAll transfer paper. The designs where straight on the shirt but dont look it in the pics.
> 
> Katrena


Thanks for sharing your photos. The first prints look nice!

Did you have any trouble with the paper flaking or curling?


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

the paper will curl if placed on a warm shirt. we dont have any problems with the curling, but it does curl.


----------



## gmille39 (Oct 18, 2006)

binki said:


> the paper will curl if placed on a warm shirt. we dont have any problems with the curling, but it does curl.


I went back to TransJet II after having my problems with the new IronAll. I placed the order for three packs for which they gave me a discounted price and I received the paper the following day. can't beat if for standard UPS. No curling, flaking or smearing. Now I need to see what I can do with the rest of the IronAll I have.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Where do you get the transjet from?


----------



## gmille39 (Oct 18, 2006)

binki said:


> Where do you get the transjet from?


Coastal. There is a link right from this site. It's cheaper than Ironall and, in my opinion, better. Also, the paper showed up packed in a nice box and Ironall was sent us mail in a large envelope.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Update.. Coastal is now selling Iron All under the 'Erverlast soft feel" name.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

"Everlast SoftFeel" name...


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

badalou said:


> Update.. Coastal is now selling Iron All under the 'Erverlast soft feel" name.


That's funny, their pressing instructions are different from the NewMilford instructions. Also, the paper is quite a bit less expensive than from NewMilford.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

badalou said:


> Update.. Coastal is now selling Iron All under the 'Erverlast soft feel" name.


Thanks to you Lou, everybody's getting into the ironall/jetflex/softfeel game


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Rodney said:


> Thanks to you Lou, everybody's getting into the ironall/jetflex/softfeel game


Actually you almost right. I took samples to the show in Long beach and showed Kieth at Coastal. They were approched by the people that make iron all but kep refusing to add it. when i talked to them and showed them the difference between transjet II which I got from them and Iron All they said they were going to re contact the company. Kieth told me a few weeks ago he was going with the paper and he told me this week it was coming this week. Lots of compition now and could bring the price down. Ok guys send me my checks.


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

Rodney said:


> Did you have any trouble with the paper flaking or curling?


I'm having trouble with the version that has the grey / black stripe down the back. Where pieces of the printed area are coming off and leaving white spots on the shirts. 

I contacted New Milford and they sent me out a replacement pack with the blue back....or so they thought. When I got it the other day, SAME PAPER!!! 

I've had to keep using it...and struggling at times...since I'm out of paper now. 

Come to think of it...I owe Josh a phone call about my JetFlex and Jet II order!!!!


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

gmille39 said:


> I went back to TransJet II after having my problems with the new IronAll. I placed the order for three packs for which they gave me a discounted price and I received the paper the following day. can't beat if for standard UPS. No curling, flaking or smearing. Now I need to see what I can do with the rest of the IronAll I have.


Gmille.....

If you don't mind me asking...what was the color on back of our paper?? Blue or was it white with a black / grey stripe down the back??


----------



## MYDAMIT (Jan 14, 2007)

treadhead said:


> Gmille.....
> 
> If you don't mind me asking...what was the color on back of our paper?? Blue or was it white with a black / grey stripe down the back??


Hi,
i post 2 kind of backing of iron all. one has grey black backing and the other one is blue green backing.either of the two are nice iron all.but i don't know who is the latest. My comment with the blue green backing, it is to curl when heated or put near the platen.the black grey backing is the best one for me.


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

MYDAMIT said:


> > My comment with the blue green backing, it is to curl when heated or put near the platen.the black grey backing is the best one for me.


Thanks for your input!!!

It is the black / grey stripe that I am having problems (flaking) with. It also curles but has not been a problem for me.

The blue backing, which I believe is the latest version, worked well for me.


----------



## gmille39 (Oct 18, 2006)

treadhead said:


> Gmille.....
> 
> If you don't mind me asking...what was the color on back of our paper?? Blue or was it white with a black / grey stripe down the back??


It's plain white...no stripe or markings at all on the back. The print side has somewhat of a rough feel to it.


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

gmille39 said:


> It's plain white...no stripe or markings at all on the back. The print side has somewhat of a rough feel to it.


Hmmm....sounds like it could be the original version. From what I remember, it didn't have any pattern on the back which was one of the minor issues with it. You had to look carefully to make sure you were printing on the correct side.

I never had any of this but this is what I've read and watched on one of Lou's videos.....


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

There is a video of me using the old Iron all and I really need to replace it. I am making a couple of shirts on Wednesday so I will get a new one up. Also gives me a chance to show off my tee square.. I have some blue backed Iron All. let you guys know when I have it up. Lou


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

badalou said:


> There is a video of me using the old Iron all and I really need to replace it. I am making a couple of shirts on Wednesday so I will get a new one up. Also gives me a chance to show off my tee square.. I have some blue backed Iron All. let you guys know when I have it up. Lou


Looking forward to it Lou!!!

I hate to keep beating a dead horse but this stuff I have is aweful!!!!!

If you blow on it...literally....it flakes!!!! I'm not kidding!! I had to print 3 sheets tonight to get one "decent" one...and I wasn't happy with it but the customer was getting tired of waiting!!!

I've run across sheets with no marks on the back and with stripes....this is really a mixed bag.

However, I did get a response from Kathy from New Milford Photo who apologized and said that she was hand picking the paper herself and sending it to me. Got the shipping confirmation today so we'll see. It can only get better!!!


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

OK, I did a video tonight and will edit it on Thursday and get it up. I show from begging to end of how I printed, cut and pressed the blue backed iron all transfer and did not have a single problem. Did 2 shirts. here are the end results. The video shows my process.. but later on that.


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

badalou said:


> blue backed iron all transfer and did not have a single problem.


I believe this is the key!!!!

These are the results I am looking for and expect from this paper!!! 

I was happy with the blue backed paper I had but this other stuff is...%#$&#%#$!!!!!  There would be several white spots randomely throughout the printed design if you used what I am working with right now. Although, in the design on the right, they could pass for stars in the sky!!!  

Lou...have you tried the JetFlex yet??


----------



## Tshirtguy (Jul 12, 2006)

Interesting post. I'm still kind of new to heat pressing and here is my follow up question. I'm in the process of switching from cafepress to doing it on my own. I've tried different types of paper and was blown away by the new IronAll (with the blue back).

The other brands I had used would be hard (harder at least ) to pull off the shirt if not done just right. I tried all kind of heat and time combinations. 

The IronAll just comes right off like it's nothing. I was amazed. Is that how heat pressing should work?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> The IronAll just comes right off like it's nothing. I was amazed. Is that how heat pressing should work?


Yes, that's how transfers should peel. I like to call it smooth like butter


----------



## Ujudgnme2 (Mar 28, 2006)

I received 11 sheets from Milford.

One stack came with the grid lines on one side. The other stack has a long black line to the right. Not sure what to do here. Is one for dark and the other for light?


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

Ujudgnme2 said:


> I received 11 sheets from Milford.
> 
> The other stack has a long black line to the right. Not sure what to do here. Is one for dark and the other for light?


Be careful with the stuff with the grey / black line on the back. The couple of batches I got of this were horrible. Lots of problems with flaking and areas of the design flaking off during the print process. I had Milford replace this stuff twice for the version with the light blue backing which works much better!!

Not sure about the Grid lines....sounds more like another brand or perhaps Opaque. What color are the gridlines??


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

treadhead said:


> I believe this is the key!!!!
> 
> These are the results I am looking for and expect from this paper!!!
> 
> ...


Update!! I finally got the blue backed paper and am now a happy camper!!! What a difference....I will now crawl back into my t-shirt hole....


----------



## Donp25 (Mar 22, 2007)

So has anybody came up with a resolution to which paper they like the best? Transjet II, NewMilford Iron All, or the Everlast Soft Inkjet, transfer paper?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Donp25 said:


> So has anybody came up with a resolution to which paper they like the best? Transjet II, NewMilford Iron All, or the Everlast Soft Inkjet, transfer paper?


Everyone has difference preferences. Some prefer ironall, some prefer tranjset. Ironall is the same paper as jetflex from imprintables.com and Everlast Soft from CoastalBusiness.com

Which do you prefer?


----------



## Donp25 (Mar 22, 2007)

I haven't tried any of them yet. I was hoping to buy some samples..to see which one works best for me. I am trying to buy the best quality transfer paper, so not only will I be happy with the finished results, but so wioll my customers.


----------



## Ujudgnme2 (Mar 28, 2006)

It's interesting how we sum it up that certain papers from various companies are the same, but everyone has a bad experience altho the papers are the same lol. I give up....I am going to McLogans downtown L.A. I prefer to not waste money on shippping and handling for something I will be dissatisfied with especially since I am in a time crunch. Be glad when everyone narrows this problem down to what is good and what isn't.


----------



## Donp25 (Mar 22, 2007)

Ha ha ha ha ha..thats what I was hoping. I guess I will just have to test it out myself and come up with my own conclusion.


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

Ujudgnme2 said:


> I prefer to not waste money on shippping and handling for something I will be dissatisfied with especially since I am in a time crunch.


As a T-Shirt Forum member, you can get free samples of different heat transfer paper from Imprintables Warehouse by contacting Josh Ellsworth. I believe you could also get free samples from Coastal as well. Both are sponsors of this forum.

That would eliminate the cost factor in your decision and they would probably get them out fairly quickly as well.

Just a thought........


----------



## Donp25 (Mar 22, 2007)

Damn..I wish I knew that info before I went and spent $20 bucks for the samples..but good info anyways.


----------



## daviswear (Mar 21, 2007)

I have a questio on the paper what if I have a logo that needs to be 12"x9" on the back of a shirt, how does a printer print it on on paper?


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

daviswear said:


> I have a questio on the paper what if I have a logo that needs to be 12"x9" on the back of a shirt, how does a printer print it on on paper?


It will size it to the 8.5'X11" paper size proportionately unless you have a large format printer that can handle 11"x17" paper sizes.


----------



## Ujudgnme2 (Mar 28, 2006)

There is 11x17 transfer paper, but you will need the appropriate printer and heat press.




daviswear said:


> I have a questio on the paper what if I have a logo that needs to be 12"x9" on the back of a shirt, how does a printer print it on on paper?


----------



## Donp25 (Mar 22, 2007)

I just cut about 2 inches off of the paper so it now becomes 8x17, and it fits perfectly in my printer. Also you have to remember to set up your set up page at 8x17 so that way you can trick your printer into printing that long. Thats why I never buy 8 1/2 x 11 sheets anymore. I get to print bigger on my custom made sheets.


----------



## Ujudgnme2 (Mar 28, 2006)

All my years of printing, never thought of this, but will try it.


----------



## gmille39 (Oct 18, 2006)

treadhead said:


> Gmille.....
> 
> If you don't mind me asking...what was the color on back of our paper?? Blue or was it white with a black / grey stripe down the back??


Sorry for getting back so late. I've been on vacation in the Carribean.

I believe also the gray stripe. I stopped using it because of the flaking. Also, when cutting with scissors, if I curled the paper a little bit, big pieces of the printed design would separate from the paper. I'm still using transjet II, but I also bought some of the everlast from Coastal. Although I like it better than the Ironall from NewMilford, I still don't like it as much as Transjet. The Everlast leaves a much more noticeable edge around the disgn and even though it's softer to the touch, it's much stiffer on larger designs. 

I keep reading about new papers coming out so I try them but I find myself wondering why I leave transjet when I'm perfectly happy with it.


----------



## gmille39 (Oct 18, 2006)

gmille39 said:


> Sorry for getting back so late. I've been on vacation in the Carribean.
> 
> I believe also the gray stripe. I stopped using it because of the flaking. Also, when cutting with scissors, if I curled the paper a little bit, big pieces of the printed design would separate from the paper. I'm still using transjet II, but I also bought some of the everlast from Coastal. Although I like it better than the Ironall from NewMilford, I still don't like it as much as Transjet. The Everlast leaves a much more noticeable edge around the disgn and even though it's softer to the touch, it's much stiffer on larger designs.
> 
> I keep reading about new papers coming out so I try them but I find myself wondering why I leave transjet when I'm perfectly happy with it.


Looking back, I forgot I replied to this request. I believe now, the new paper from NewMilford was blank on the back but very flaky. The new paper I bought from Coastal has the blue back. I like it, but not as much as transjet. I don't mind the rougher feel to the ink because it does not have an noticeable outline on the white shirt. It's pretty much a tradeoff.


----------

